# pse stiletto vs.Matthews



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

Ordering my new bow tomorrow but I'm torn between the stiletto and Jewel. Which one is faster/better? I need some opinions. Right now I'm leanin towards the jewel...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

PSE will be faster all day long and twice on Sunday.


----------



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

you think? i want to be sure.... im leavin to the archery shop in the am! help! lol


NY911 said:


> PSE will be faster all day long and twice on Sunday.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Well. I beleive so...LOL

The Jewel is listed on the Mathews catalog as "up to 325 fps (at 29/60) and the Stiletto is listed at an honest 308 fps at 27.5/60

That said - I have actually shot the Stiletto and it is a cool bow...very smooth to draw, and with just a few pink accents it doesnt scream "Look at me I am a girl shooting a bow!" LOL

Shoot them both..let the bow pick you.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I believe the Stiletto is faster but you have to decide what you want in a bow. I have not shot the Stiletto so I can't comment on it, but usually speed comes with a stiffer draw cycle. Like I said, I have never shot the Stiletto, just something to think about. Shoot them both and see what you like. You might not like either one!


----------



## Lindy123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the stiletto and love it. Never shot a Matthews but they do have some gorgeous bows. My Stilletto is camp with pink accessories.


----------



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks! i think im gonna get the stiletto.. its more my style..non of the shops i know of carry either as "demo bows" so i cant try it before hand but i think im just gonna go with the black and cam stiletto with pink accessories!


----------



## Lindy123 (Aug 27, 2012)

PJSIBLEY said:


> thanks! i think im gonna get the stiletto.. its more my style..non of the shops i know of carry either as "demo bows" so i cant try it before hand but i think im just gonna go with the black and cam stiletto with pink accessories!


That's the one I have.


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Most would never recommend ordering a bow without shooting it first! Just be cautious. You cannot go by how someone else likes a bow. They fit everyone different. Good luck. Very exciting time ordering a new bow!!


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

MnJewelHunter said:


> Most would never recommend ordering a bow without shooting it first! Just be cautious. You cannot go by how someone else likes a bow. They fit everyone different. Good luck. Very exciting time ordering a new bow!!


none of the shops around my carry the female demo bows so im going to have to buy one blind for my wife.


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope that changes as time goes on. Many of those shops are missing out on a market. I am very aware of the citation you are talking about. I am left handed and started with a Mission Maniac which I enjoyed and have kept as back-up. I was interested in the Passion but was never able to shoot one. A new shop opened in our town and they carry a number of bows to include a left handed Jewel. Of course I had to shoot it and I fell in love with it. I feel there are many good bows and manufacturers out there. They need to give us women the ability to shoot them!


----------



## Lindy123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree ^^


----------



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

well if i was stranded in the woods and had to live off the land i would have to work with what i had.. i'll just choose that take on it and adjust to what i get.. im sure i will love the bow and if not... i'll just get used to it i guess... after all, whats life without a little gamblin.....lol


----------



## nodakgirl86 (Mar 18, 2011)

None of the shops around here have women's bows except for like Bear (which I had the home wrecker) So I had to order my Jewel sight unseen and I was/am impressed with it! I am definitely glad I invested my money into her but I wish they would carry bows that I could try just to see what there is available. Oh well, I'm happy with my little lady. Hope you like your bow when you get yours!


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

PJSIBLEY said:


> well if i was stranded in the woods and had to live off the land i would have to work with what i had.. i'll just choose that take on it and adjust to what i get.. im sure i will love the bow and if not... i'll just get used to it i guess... after all, whats life without a little gamblin.....lol


I understand. I am sure you will love the new bow you choose! We just need to keep voicing our opinion to have these shops carry some options to shoot. I also believe that there are great bow options out there that are not so call women's bows. Good luck and let us know how you like the one you choose when you get it!!


----------



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

i just found a shop an hour out that has both thank goodness! im headin there now to try em out and put my order in! yay!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck I don't think you could go wrong with either. Both companies make great equipment!


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Great to hear! Let us know which one get your heart!


----------



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

well just ordered my brandnew pse stilletto / skullworks and pink accessories... stole my heart instantly!


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Good for you! The Jewel IS actually pretty slow, even when set up with all components to go fast. You likely saved a chunk of cash getting the PSE also.


----------



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

Yea it was slower and def not as smooth. Felt very uneven to me.. We just weren't a good fit for each other I'm exited to pick up my bow though!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

PJSIBLEY said:


> well just ordered my brandnew pse stilletto / skullworks and pink accessories... stole my heart instantly!


Congrats!


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats! Sounds like you found the perfect fit.  It now will be all excitement waiting for it to arrive! Enjoy


----------

